# Statistiken zur Verbreitung von Java



## tomiondrums (29. Dez 2008)

Hi!
Ich überlege mir gerade, ob ich auf einer Website, die ich für eine meiner Bands so in nächster Zeit mal stricken soll, Java-Applets verwenden kann. Ich hätte nämlich ziemlich viele Coole Ideen, die ich in Java verhältnismäßig einfach umsetzen könnte. (Flash kann ich nicht leiden und außerdem kostets viel Geld und die "IDE" dazu läuft meines Wissens nur unter Windows). Allerdings wäre für mich schon wichtig, zu wissen bei wievielen Betrachtern ich dann auch eine lauffähige Java-Umgebung antreffen würde. Deswegen hab ich auch mal eine Recherche unternommen, aber nix brauchbares  (außer http://www.abakus-internet-marketing.de/outbound.pl?http://www.darw.de/statistik/statistik-java.php) gefunden.

Wo finde ich also einigermaßen verlässliche Zahlen, die mir Auskunft geben, auf wievielen internetfähigen Desktoprechnern eine Browserseitige-Unterstützung für Java vorhanden ist? Weil ich von der Windows-Welt :bahnhof: so ziemlich überhaupt keine Ahnung hab, ist Java auf einem Windows-Rechner eigentlich standardmäßig mit dabei?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!
MfG
 Tom


----------



## The_S (29. Dez 2008)

Hier kannst du auch mal schauen: http://www.webhits.de/deutsch/index.shtml?/deutsch/webstats.html

Generell würde ich aber davon abraten ein Website-Design mit Applets aufzuziehen. Wenn du so ne Design-Homepage möchtest, dann mach Flash oder Ajax (bzw. evtl. tuts auch einfaches CSS, damit kann man auch schöne Sachen machen). Applets sind aber eher für einzelne Programme gedacht, nicht aber um eine komplette Website zu gestalten.


----------



## tomiondrums (29. Dez 2008)

Daß nicht die ganze Seite aus einem einzigen Applet bestehen kann, ist mir vollkommen klar - hatte ich auch nie vor. Aber ich hab zB. vor, eine Art 3D-Menü (WordSphere) zu bauen, wie ihr das vllt. von der ebay-Startseite kennen könntet (auch zu finden unter http://blog.swishzone.com/?p=73). Die Tatsache, daß ich dieses Flash-Tool, wie gesagt, 
nicht habe,
es Windows braucht, was ich auch nicht hab,
ich außer damals im Studium im Fach Web-Engineering mal nur ganz kurz, sonst noch nie  wirklich Berührung damit hatte (und ich deswegen wahrscheinlich erstmal ein halbes Jahr Einarbeitungszeit bräuchte),
dieses Tool meines Wissens wahnsinnig viel Geld kostet (und das dann eben nur für eine einzige Webseite, für die ich kein Geld krieg),
auch das Flash-Plugin nicht in jedem Browser installiert ist,
mir die Linux-Politik von Adobe überhaupt nicht passt,
ich ein totaler Java-Fan bin und
ich mich jetzt profilieren muß ;-)
hält mich dann doch schon sehr davon ab Flash zu verwenden.
Mit AJAX (d.h. eigentlich mit JavaScript, weil ich die asynchrone DÜ, die AJAX ja ausmacht, dazu noch garnicht gebraucht hab) hab ich sowas (3D-Menü) ähnliches, nur viiiiiiiiiiiiel einfacher schonmal probiert umzusetzen, was sich dann aber nicht als praktikabel erwiesen hat, weil die wenigsten Browser (d.h. deren JS-Parser) performant genug waren (und ich hab mich um eine effiziente Implementierung wirklich sehr bemüht) um die nötigen Berechnungen auch nur in einer einigermaßen annehmbaren Zeit durchzuführen.  :autsch: 

Aber jetzt zurück zum eigentlichen Thema! Erstmal vielen herzlichen Dank für den Link!
Auf der Seit steht zwar was von 97,2% der Browser, die angeblich Java aktiviert haben sollen. Wie diese Zahl zu interpretieren ist, entzieht sich dann allerdings doch ein wenig meiner Kenntnis. Kann man davon ausgehen, daß ein Browser, bei dem Java aktiviert ist, wirklich auch Java kann? Beim Firefox unter Linux (ich sprech jetzt von den Distris Gentoo und Debian) ist das nämlich nicht so. Da kann man das zwar anhaken, aber wenn keine JVM auf dem Rechner drauf ist und nicht die entsprechende Plugin-Datei im richtigen Verzeichnis liegt, tut sich da rein garnix.

Das Projekt sehe ich etwas weniger pragmatisch, als meine anderen Projekte. Es geht dabei nämlich um eine Web-Site für  Künstler (zumindest um solche, die's sein wollen) und stellt von daher massiv andere Ansprüche an ihre Gestaltung, als bspw. eine Geschäftliche Internetpräsenz oder die private Homepage irgendeines anderen Menschen. Das merkt man, wenn man sich mal ein paar Stunden lang solche Sites zu Gemüte führt. Die meisten davon sind mit Flash gebastelt und ich nehme mal schwer an, daß das daran liegt, daß die meisten Webdesigner (nicht alle!!) von Java-Applet-Programmierung Null Ahnung, jedoch dieses Flash-Tool-Dingens auf dem Rechner haben. Ich bin mir der Tatsache bewusst, daß die Website, sobald ich von pure HTML+CSS weggehe nicht mehr auf allen Rechnern laufen wird und ich werde mit Sicherheit entsprechende Vorkehrungen treffen, daß auch jene Nutzer was (einfacheres) zu sehen bekommen. Aber ich will auch eine richtig fette Seite basteln, die auch mal richtig was her macht...  
Doof wär halt, wenn dann nur die Java-Programmierer diese tolle Seite auch ansehen könnten.... :wink: 

Any help/ideas appreciated!


----------



## The_S (29. Dez 2008)

Ohne jetzt großartig auf deine ganzen Punkte einzugehen: Wenns Flash nicht sein soll und JavaScript dir zu unperformand ist, hast du evtl. mal drüber nachgedacht dir JavaFX anzuschauen?


----------



## tomiondrums (29. Dez 2008)

JavaFX kannte ich bis gerade eben noch nicht! Sieht aber schonmal ganz cool aus. Die Frage ist dabei dann wieder, wie's mit der Verbreitung aussieht. Was muß ein User anstellen, damit's bei ihm läuft und wieviele Rechner verwenden das mittlerweile? Gibts da auch irgendwelche Statistiken dazu?


----------



## The_S (29. Dez 2008)

Genaue Statistken kenne ich leider nicht. Aber ich VERMUTE mal, dass einfach ein Plugin im Browser installiert wird (wie z. B. bei Flash), wenn eine Seite JavaFX erfordert, es aber nicht installiert ist. Ich hab mich leider auch noch nicht näher mit JavaFX befasst.

Eine Umfangreiche FAQ findest du aber hier: http://jfx.wikia.com/wiki/FAQ


----------

